# Vikes fine Williamson



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The Vikings fined Troy Williamson $25,888 or 1 week's pay for taking a week to go to his grandmother's funeral.

The Wilf's must be hard up for money.Just as bad as cutting Marcus Robinson on Christmas Eve. :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

That says a lot about the coach. :eyeroll:


----------

